# Kitten Weight Chart



## Bonnie82

Does anyone know how accurate the attached kitten weight chart is? 

My kittens are 30 weeks old (almost 7 months!) and they weigh 3.3kg (Dinah) and 3.7kg (Monty).

The chart seems to imply that as a female cat, Dinah should be between 2.3kg and 3.1kg at her age, which would make her slightly heavier than average.

The weights for males are between 2.9kg and 4.1kg, so Monty is somewhere in the middle, closer to the heavier end I suppose.

Yet almost EVERYONE who visits comments on how "fat" (yes they use that word ) Monty is, and how he "should eat less"... and they say that Dinah must miss out because she's more slender than him.

No matter how many times I say that they're a big breed, how kittens can eat as much as they like, and that males are meant to be bigger anyway (though I am basing that on the attached chart) I still get told that Dinah isn't big enough and Monty is too big. :mad2:

So could someone who knows more about this stuff than I do please look at the attached chart, and tell me whether it's accurate or not... and whether males are meant to be bigger than females? I'm getting tired of people commenting on how Monty is bigger than Dinah and that it must mean she's not getting fed enough and he's getting too much. 

Oh and you can have a new photo of them as well, as both payment and illustration.


----------



## Iheartcats

I don't know why you are so worried about a chart. I would go with what they look like physically rather than what they look like via scales.


Kind of reminds me of when I had my first born human baby. I was obsessed with how much he weighed and would go to baby clinic every week without fail but once No2 came along. I only got her weighed once 

Editted to add your kitties look gorgeous!!! Really healthy!!


----------



## Bonnie82

I'm not really worried about how much they weigh, it's just that I was using the chart to compare their weights as everyone was saying Monty was too big.  I was just wondering if the chart was accurate in that it seems to imply males are meant to be bigger, whereas everyone I know has this idea that males and females are meant to weigh the same.


----------



## MCWillow

Ignore them - according to that chart Willow is a boy or overweight - and she isn't either


----------



## Chewie39

They look pretty damn perfect to me! 

Isn't that chart for your bog standard moggy (sorry - no such thing as a bog standard moggy but you know what I mean) whilst, as you say, yours are a big breed. I've got the opposite problem, mine are on the small side but they were when I got them and they seem to be gaining and growing so I try not to worry.


----------



## Iheartcats

My 2 are litter mates and today at Kitten Clinic he weighs 2.2 kg and Susie weighs 1.99 kg. I don't know if that is normal or not for 16 week kittens but do me they look great.

I think that males naturally weigh more than females at least in my experience its always been that way.

My old cat amber used to weigh less than the average fly compared to Buster-the-lard-arse in comparison.


----------



## Chewie39

Iheartcats said:


> I think that males naturally weigh more than females at least in my experience its always been that way.


Absolutely - well that's what the vet told me when I was there with Oscar and Kitty last week. They were 21 weeks old and Oscar weighed 2.5kg and Kitty weighed 2.2kg. I'd obviously only just got Kitty so I don't know what she weighed before but Oscar had put on 1.5kg in the 12 weeks we'd had him - which the vet said was fine.

They are small cats with a small mum though - I'm sure Dinah and Monty are perfect for their breed. People who say they are fat are (as well as a bit rude!) probably not used to larger breed cats.


----------



## Bonnie82

I'm also getting sick of people saying "they're not kittens anymore!" when I refer to them as such. Regardless of the fact that they'll always be my babies, it really irritates me that people think that just because they're quite big kittens, that they're fully grown and therefore shouldn't be fed as much as they were when they were tiny.  They are hungrier at the moment than I think they've ever been, and I did read (on here I think) that 5-7 months old is when kittens' appetites are at their biggest, so it makes sense to me to feed them as much as they need... but I've had disapproval from people who think we're giving them too much. Grrrrrrrrrr!

Thanks everyone. I'm glad that you all seem to think they're fine!


----------



## Dante

Screw the charts and the people.. If not, then we should be worried about Pyrrha who's 24 weeks on Tuesday and weighs as much as your Monty!


----------



## ace85

Your kittens look perfectly healthy to me. I confess that I have been worried for similar reasons with my two, but I have figured that common sense and the behaviour of the kitties counts for more than a 'one-size-fits-all' weight chart. If they're nagging for more food, it's because they need more, and if I can see them getting porky then they'll need to cut back  As I understand it, excessive weight gain is only a likely problem post-neutering anyway. I'd say stick with whatever is working for you and the furbabies


----------



## Guest

I would ignore the chart completely and go with your instinct, plus they are still kittens and fluffy which makes them look more heavy set than they are, they are beautiful by the way  my two eat about the same amount and Monty is well a little chunky and Maudey is smaller and slimmer just like us humans they all vary in size, shape and build and there is no one size fits all.


----------



## Chewie39

Just out of interest how do you all weigh your kittens?

Mine won't stay still long enough, my bathroom scales aren't accurate enough and my kitchen scales are too small. I've been relying on weigh ins at the vet for Kitty and Oscar but soon they (hopefully) won't be going again until next year - what do I do then?

I've just been thinking about trying to weigh Harry - scary thought, he'd not be having any of that!


----------



## Peter Galbavy

In reply to the OP; What breed are they - I don't live enough on the forums to know - but over on the Maine Coon forum we are tracking many of the boys and girls and other breed specific forums or groups should (should!) be doing the same.

In terms of weighing then, I have these Graco Digital Baby Scale: Amazon.co.uk: Baby but I got them for half that price from Prams | Pushchairs | Car Seats | Baby Equipment at Winstanleys Pramworld but they don't do them anymore.

Found these, identical except the name stamped on them, but still lots: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1FQM93E38CARC80QD6XM


----------



## Guest

I put my cats in a bag and then weigh them with fishing scale like these Buy Keenest Fishing Scales at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Fishing accessories.

I tend to use one of the old Cath Kidson Bag for Life from Tesco as they are light weight but strong like these but I did not pay that much for the  CATH KIDSTON TESCO MARIE CURIE BAGS SET OF 2 - VERY RARE NOW | eBay


----------



## K337

I get the same flak about my two boys - one is naturally a bit slimmer (probably takes more from the siamese side) and one a bit chunkier. There is generally about 500g between them and Bloo can be a bit of a food hoover. 
At just over 18 months they no longer get fed like kittens but seem happy with the amount. They are both healthy happy cats and I just ignore others comments.


----------



## PolkaDotty

I don't know what is more strange, the fact that people care so much about other peoples' cats' weights or that people care so much about what other people say about their cats' weights.


----------



## jenny armour

they loo k like mcs to me so they will be bigger than the average cat. i used to get this raffles my raggie because he weighed in his prime 21 lbs and people thought he was fat, but my vet said he average for his breed


----------



## Izzie

Your cats look perfect to me. :001_wub:

I've stopped telling anyone how much or what I feed my cats because I can't be bothered with the "feeding them too much" / "crazy cat lady for importing cat food" / "they are just cats" comments anymore.

I know I'm doing what is best for my kittens so I don't care what they think.


----------



## missye87

I got really stressed looking at weight charts to measure Benji's progress. I finally realised that as long as he keeps putting on weight I'm happy  Everybody keeps telling me Storm is fat, but he is a small mc and pure muscle


----------



## Bonnie82

Thank you everyone for reassuring me.  I can't wait to see these people's faces when Monty is fully-grown and probably twice the size he is now, or even bigger! 

Oh and Izzie, I get those comments about the imported food too. People think I'm insane, but to me, it's better value than buying from the supermarket, easier too (as I can just sit and do it at my computer, then have it delivered to my door) and better quality... I don't see it as "spoiling" them.

People are soooo annoying. 

Thanks guys, I'll try not to worry too much about what other people think!!!


----------



## Scarlett20

Bonnie82 said:


> Does anyone know how accurate the attached kitten weight chart is?
> 
> My kittens are 30 weeks old (almost 7 months!) and they weigh 3.3kg (Dinah) and 3.7kg (Monty).
> 
> The chart seems to imply that as a female cat, Dinah should be between 2.3kg and 3.1kg at her age, which would make her slightly heavier than average.
> 
> The weights for males are between 2.9kg and 4.1kg, so Monty is somewhere in the middle, closer to the heavier end I suppose.
> 
> Yet almost EVERYONE who visits comments on how "fat" (yes they use that word ) Monty is, and how he "should eat less"... and they say that Dinah must miss out because she's more slender than him.
> 
> No matter how many times I say that they're a big breed, how kittens can eat as much as they like, and that males are meant to be bigger anyway (though I am basing that on the attached chart) I still get told that Dinah isn't big enough and Monty is too big. :mad2:
> 
> So could someone who knows more about this stuff than I do please look at the attached chart, and tell me whether it's accurate or not... and whether males are meant to be bigger than females? I'm getting tired of people commenting on how Monty is bigger than Dinah and that it must mean she's not getting fed enough and he's getting too much.
> 
> Oh and you can have a new photo of them as well, as both payment and illustration.


Bonnie - I really wouldn't take any notice of the kitten weight chart. It just doesn't make any sense - different breeds of kitten are going to weigh different to each other.

Monty and Dinah look absolutely fine and so gorgeous  My 2 Persian kittens will weigh different to your Siberian kittens and, as for an ordinary little moggy, well that won't weigh anything like a large size breed like yours.

How many meals a day do Monty and Dinah have?

Do they always eat together or is it that sometimes one of them might want to eat a bit after the other one?

Do they eat from the same dish or do they have separate dishes?

Would you say that they both eat about the same amount or does one have a bigger appetite than the other?

If one of them leaves some food, then does the other one finish it off?

Do you ever give them any special treat type food?


----------



## Finleythecat12

Bonnie82 said:


> Does anyone know how accurate the attached kitten weight chart is?
> 
> My kittens are 30 weeks old (almost 7 months!) and they weigh 3.3kg (Dinah) and 3.7kg (Monty).
> 
> The chart seems to imply that as a female cat, Dinah should be between 2.3kg and 3.1kg at her age, which would make her slightly heavier than average.
> 
> The weights for males are between 2.9kg and 4.1kg, so Monty is somewhere in the middle, closer to the heavier end I suppose.
> 
> Yet almost EVERYONE who visits comments on how "fat" (yes they use that word ) Monty is, and how he "should eat less"... and they say that Dinah must miss out because she's more slender than him.
> 
> No matter how many times I say that they're a big breed, how kittens can eat as much as they like, and that males are meant to be bigger anyway (though I am basing that on the attached chart) I still get told that Dinah isn't big enough and Monty is too big. :mad2:
> 
> So could someone who knows more about this stuff than I do please look at the attached chart, and tell me whether it's accurate or not... and whether males are meant to be bigger than females? I'm getting tired of people commenting on how Monty is bigger than Dinah and that it must mean she's not getting fed enough and he's getting too much.
> 
> Oh and you can have a new photo of them as well, as both payment and illustration.


They are at a perfectly fine weight. me 7 month old male weighs 3.1kg and looks quite small but is slightly above average. Don't worry about your cats


----------



## Bonnie82

Ha, thanks, but this post is nearly two years old! My cats are now hefty 3-year-olds.


----------



## Iheartcats

I've never bothered to weigh either of my kittens  that got done when they had their jabs at 9 and 12 weeks and when they got "done". Susie has always been on the small side but that's just what she is she's "petite".

Your kitties look lovely to me!


----------



## Iheartcats

Ha! Glad to hear you kitties are doing just fine


----------



## Bonnie82

Ha, definitely!  Was a bit of a blast from the past when this popped up in my inbox today.  I haven't been on here in aaaaages!

Well, it would be rude not to share some updated pics of my little bruisers at age three, wouldn't it?


----------



## Iheartcats

Oh my gosh they are amazing!!!! Look at all that soft fluff!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Bonnie82

Total fuzz bums.  I've just removed about a kitten's worth of fluff from them with a comb this evening actually!


----------



## sarahecp

Hi Bonnie  lovely to hear from you 

Dinah and Monty are looking fab and as beautiful as ever :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

How lovely to see you Bonnie and the gorgeous Dinah and Monty too :thumbsup: You really must pop in more often


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

Hello stranger!!
Nice to hear from you and see those beautiful kitties again :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Bonnie82

Awww, hello old faces.  I know, I know... I always come back and say I'll keep posting but it's one of those "busy lives" things, sadly. Is there an iPhone app for the forum?


----------



## dagny0823

They are more gorgeous than ever, and I didn't think that was possible! Good to see you back---people should resurrect old threads more often.


----------



## curlywurlydee

Bonnie82 said:


> Ha, definitely!  Was a bit of a blast from the past when this popped up in my inbox today.  I haven't been on here in aaaaages!
> 
> Well, it would be rude not to share some updated pics of my little bruisers at age three, wouldn't it?


Your cats are stunning, and what lovely photos too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I know this thread is quite old now, but I came across it stressing about my cats weight and I have to say it's crazy how much your Dinah looks like my little Luna! I've got two kittens 8 months old, called Luna & Nova. I've attached some pictures just in case anyone is still here on this thread



Bonnie82 said:


> Ha, definitely!  Was a bit of a blast from the past when this popped up in my inbox today.  I haven't been on here in aaaaages!
> 
> Well, it would be rude not to share some updated pics of my little bruisers at age three, wouldn't it?


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> View attachment 400391
> View attachment 400392
> 
> I know this thread is quite old now, but I came across it stressing about my cats weight and I have to say it's crazy how much your Dinah looks like my little Luna! I've got two kittens 8 months old, called Luna & Nova. I've attached some pictures just in case anyone is still here on this thread


Here's a few more


----------



## buffie

Bethanjane22 said:


> View attachment 400391
> View attachment 400392
> 
> I know this thread is quite old now, but I came across it stressing about my cats weight and I have to say it's crazy how much your Dinah looks like my little Luna! I've got two kittens 8 months old, called Luna & Nova. I've attached some pictures just in case anyone is still here on this thread


Hello and welcome to PF 
As you have noticed this thread is an old one and it would be a pity not to share your gorgeous kittens with everyone.
Why not start a new thread to introduce yourself and the gorgeous Luna and Nova


----------

